# Heads up on Econo-probe



## GunsOfNavarone

Buyer Beware
I placed an order for Wild Horse Innovations Ecno Probe and ETS a couple weeks ago. It is ridiculously inexpensive and it seems, those that use them are mostly happy with it. After ordering and paying via PayPal, I checked a couple days later on order status, it was still asking me to make payment. I made a copy of the paid status from PP and emailed to the email on their website (which is the same email PP had on file.) No answer. Checked their website a couple days later, still asking for payment. This time I called the phone # on their site, again, it's the same as paypal info. They are in Montana, phone number is in California. Someone answered and they had no idea of the company I was asking for. (This phone # is an acronym for the company name.) Ok, now I know this isn't happening. Shot another email with much more urgency for a reply. A couple days passed...nothing.
Now I had to put in a claim with PP, they said give the a MONTH. I see PP has emailed them no less than 8 times in the time that has passed, no reply. They may make a decent, inexpensive product, but I don't believe that there will be any more in the future. Guess I'm gonna pony up a few extra hundred for one. Any suggestions?


----------



## benmychree

Link to the product?  Just curious what it is ---


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

Sure thing... I fear those that don't clearly read the O.P and clink this link so I'm titling it so.
Don't buy me


----------



## darkzero

I'm not familiar with the company or their products but could their phone number be a typo that they are not aware of? Their number is listed as 408 area code, San Jose CA as you stated but I just looked up the area code for Plains MT & it's 406. Worth a try calling with the 406 area code. Doesn't explain the lack of email responses though.

EDIT: Maybe not a typo? 408 is listed everywhere for them.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

Yeah, I tried everything so did PayPal. Something isn't right. Too bad, I was pretty stoked. Just don't want anybody else have to deal with the added stress of fighting an invisible "enemy". Maybe there's a good reason...owner/manufacturer died? Hopefully not that bad, but you get what I'm saying.
P.S they got that phone number and have been using since 2018, I think wrong # would have come up. One other thing that is strange, the person answering it didn't say, "I get these calls sometimes" He acted like that was the first time anyone had called for them.


----------



## RJSakowski

I had looked at that probe four or five years ago.  At that time, I believe they were located in Illinois.  The web page listing from my history comes back as an error.


----------



## BGHansen

I picked one up a year ago off their current website.  Didn't have any issues. You used PayPal so should get your money back if they don't ship. 

Bruce


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

Yeah, I’m not too worried about getting my money back, but this guys has gone completely off radar. That his phone number no longer belongs to him and or, he doesn’t claim it does....I can’t in good conscience not warn others. It will be a month before PayPal will concede & give me my $ back...give home time to reply. Yeah, a pain. I also feel like I can’t make another purchase until this is put to rest...another pain. Old school edge finding on the CNC for me for a bit longer.


----------



## lustenaderj

The Drewtronics probes are quite nice and relatively affordable (at least compared to most probes).



			https://drewtronics.org/s5000led
		


They have several different versions available.  

I have both a Drewtronics 5100 and one of the Wildhorse econo-probes.  The 5100 is significantly nicer.

The only "issue" I have had with mine is with the LED indicator on it.  The controller on my mill will not detect the probe as tripped with the LED still part of the circuit - all I had to do was nip one of the legs on the led to remove it from the circuit and it worked as intended.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

Wow! That's pretty cool...they have a TTS version no less. It says its compatible with 770 and 1100 but I'm not seeing the 440, it must be an active probe? If so it's HELLA cheaper than the Tormach Digitizing probe. Thanks for the heads up, I'll be having to find something soon.


----------



## lustenaderj

Probably worth asking why they don't have the 440 listed.  The Tormach passive probe lists all of their mills as compatible, so no idea why this wouldn't be.  Good chance it is just an omission.


----------



## RJSakowski

GunsOfNavarone said:


> Wow! That's pretty cool...they have a TTS version no less. It says its compatible with 770 and 1100 but I'm not seeing the 440, it must be an active probe? If so it's HELLA cheaper than the Tormach Digitizing probe. Thanks for the heads up, I'll be having to find something soon.


It is a passive probe.


----------



## BGHansen

Sorry to hear about your problems with the Econo-probe.  I got mine a year ago according to the attached receipt.  I wish mine had a coiled cord like the one from Drewtronics.  Might have to adapt an old phone cord one of these days.

Bruce


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

@BGHansen yeah, it’s too bad. They guy is just MIA. He won’t update the sale to paid, he won’t answer my emails, his phone listed everywhere isn’t his & all PayPal’s reaching out has gone unanswered. Just don’t want anyone else to go through these headaches.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

Yeah, I would think this is passive. I reached out to them, they asked for some specs on din wiring. I sent him a pic of schematic, looks like only 2 wires of the 5 are used.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

So I'm having emails with Andrew @ drewtronics. I checked my DIN assignments and I'm getting 11.1v between #4 and #5. For those of you with the unit, is this your pin out?


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

Drewtronics in/calibrated. I ordered a backup tip as being brand new to CNC automation and electronic probes, I knew my chances were AT LEAST 50% I would break one....wouldn't have guessed within 5 minutes. Anyway, learned quickly of my poor choices. I really like it, tough calibration of a 4 axis probes isn't fun, after the learning curve, it was probably 20 minutes to dial it in. Super cool guy to chat with, I'm glad it went this route/all worked out for the best. 
One newb question, why is it necessary to have the ruby tip? Why not just rounded/polished end of the brass (or whatever material it bay be made from) probe-stylus?


----------



## JimDawson

The ruby tip is non-conductive and is very wear resistant.  The non-conductive aspect may not be important depending on the design of the probe.  Most high end probe stylus are ceramic with a ruby tip.


----------

